# Results from diabetes review - HbA1c 36 mmol/mol



## Windy (Jul 6, 2022)

I've been dieting and watching what I eat since I was diagnosed with T2 in October. Saw the D nurse this morning and it's 36mmol/mol, so I'm classed as diabetes in remission. She suggested stopping my metformin, I asked to review it next time I still feel the need for a BG safety net. I just need to keep the brakes on now.
Cholesterol has gone up though, so I'll review at my diet again . It might be genetic, but I love cheese, full fat Greek yogurt, and eggs and probably need to show more restraint.

Reading Prof. Roy Taylor's books on T2 diabetes (which he donated the proceeds to DUK from) got me started on my weight loss and being on this forum has definitely helped me stay on track.
Sarah


----------



## travellor (Jul 6, 2022)

Congratulations, excellent result.
Yes, unfortunately fats do that to my cholesterol as well!


----------



## Lily123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Well done! That’s an amazing HbA1C!
Shame about the cholesterol


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 6, 2022)

Fantastic HbA1c result. Many congratulations. Has the cholesterol gone up much?


----------



## Windy (Jul 6, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Fantastic HbA1c result. Many congratulations. Has the cholesterol gone up much?


Thanks Rebrascora 
Cholesterol:
October '21 - 6.4 mmol/mol
February '22 - 4.6 mmol/mol
June/July '22 6.3 mmol/mol
Think it should be 5 or below according to the NHS guidance. Need to look at my diet again. Happy about the HbA1c, but the cholesterol was a bit of a downer. Need to revisit whatever I was doing in February!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 6, 2022)

That’s brilliant @Windy !!! Well done on your hard work. 

Cholesterol is such a mystery - I didn’t have a problem with raised levels until I stopped drinking alcohol completely.  I hope you get to the bottom of yours.


----------



## harbottle (Jul 6, 2022)

Well done. I just had a review and the GP suggested stopping metformin, but I said I’d rather be cautious and wait. Cholesterol went down so he said no statins required!


----------



## shiffcam13 (Jul 6, 2022)

Brilliant result on hbA1c. Sure you will sort out your cholesterol too


----------



## Kreator (Jul 7, 2022)

Great job @Windy that's a brilliant result!

Yep, I initially wasn't too pleased about my Cholesterol results either, I guess it's one of those things - you can't have it all...

But don't let it put you off all the hard work you've put in, Fantastic result!


----------



## Windy (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your comments . Wouldn't have kept going with my diet without the inspiration and support of the forum, it made a difference to know that you're all (virtually) there, cheering me on!

I gave my copy of Roy Taylor's "Live Without Diabetes" to the diabetes nurse and said it was what had encouraged me to diet. She said she'd read it. The practice are starting to roll out the meal replacement low calorie diet for T2s, told her I would have done the shakes/soup diet in a heartbeat if it was offered when I was diagnosed. 

Onward and upward (but with less Greek yogurt/cheese and more exercise). Sarah


----------



## HBomb (Aug 3, 2022)

Windy said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments . Wouldn't have kept going with my diet without the inspiration and support of the forum, it made a difference to know that you're all (virtually) there, cheering me on!
> 
> I gave my copy of Roy Taylor's "Live Without Diabetes" to the diabetes nurse and said it was what had encouraged me to diet. She said she'd read it. The practice are starting to roll out the meal replacement low calorie diet for T2s, told her I would have done the shakes/soup diet in a heartbeat if it was offered when I was diagnosed.
> 
> Onward and upward (but with less Greek yogurt/cheese and more exercise). Sarah


Congratulations! It is stories like these that have inspired me over the last couple of months and will continue to do so. I am waiting to see what my cholesterol does because I have always been on the high side. I always forget which is the bad cholesterol and which is the good/better cholesterol. 

I was diagnosed as T2 at the beginning of June and weighed in at 16st 6lbs. I have been following something similar to the fast 800 most days, cut out all bad carbs and starchy veg and have found joy in intermittent fasting (never would have believed that). I basically eat healthy fats, protein and non starchy veg. Finally feel like I control food and not the other way round. I'm also doing 46 mins of cardio at the gym 6 days a week and take a walk after my meals. I am happy to report as of today I am down to 14st 4lbs! Next bloods are booked for the beginning of September so will see how it's looking then!


----------



## Windy (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations on your excellent weight loss @HBomb, glad to hear it's working for you and that you've found a way forward. Best wishes for your next set of bloods, let us know how you're doing.
Sarah


----------



## hazey59 (Sep 10, 2022)

HBomb said:


> Congratulations! It is stories like these that have inspired me over the last couple of months and will continue to do so. I am waiting to see what my cholesterol does because I have always been on the high side. I always forget which is the bad cholesterol and which is the good/better cholesterol.
> 
> I was diagnosed as T2 at the beginning of June and weighed in at 16st 6lbs. I have been following something similar to the fast 800 most days, cut out all bad carbs and starchy veg and have found joy in intermittent fasting (never would have believed that). I basically eat healthy fats, protein and non starchy veg. Finally feel like I control food and not the other way round. I'm also doing 46 mins of cardio at the gym 6 days a week and take a walk after my meals. I am happy to report as of today I am down to 14st 4lbs! Next bloods are booked for the beginning of September so will see how it's looking then!


hi Hbomb i was pleased to read your story because apart from the cardio at the gym everything else you said is the same for me e.g. the same starting weight, the same weight loss, the same food types and the same walks and i am doing intermittent fasting. My HbA1c was 50 at diagnosis in July and i was determined to lower it. I don't get the next official 3 month blood result until October or even November, but the My Sugr app provides an estimate when 21 blood glucose readings are entered and yesterday my estimated result was 5.1% which is 32. I hope this is confirmed when i get blood tests via the GP but for now i find it very motivating to continue the path i have started. Like you i wouldn't have believed i could fast the hours i do or even enjoy meals based on vegetables - recipes for which i am actively seeking out. My last new recipe was lentil soup and tomorrow i will attempt a nut loaf with tomato sauce. My friend said that the diabetic diagnosis has given me a new lease of life because there are many good things that happen in your body when both weight and carb consumption is significantly lowered.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 10, 2022)

And its congratulations from me too, what an achievement just goes to show what doing the right things can achieve....Well done.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 10, 2022)

hazey59 said:


> hi Hbomb i was pleased to read your story because apart from the cardio at the gym everything else you said is the same for me e.g. the same starting weight, the same weight loss, the same food types and the same walks and i am doing intermittent fasting. My HbA1c was 50 at diagnosis in July and i was determined to lower it. I don't get the next official 3 month blood result until October or even November, but the My Sugr app provides an estimate when 21 blood glucose readings are entered and yesterday my estimated result was 5.1% which is 32. I hope this is confirmed when i get blood tests via the GP but for now i find it very motivating to continue the path i have started. Like you i wouldn't have believed i could fast the hours i do or even enjoy meals based on vegetables - recipes for which i am actively seeking out. My last new recipe was lentil soup and tomorrow i will attempt a nut loaf with tomato sauce. My friend said that the diabetic diagnosis has given me a new lease of life because there are many good things that happen in your body when both weight and carb consumption is significantly lowered.


You were looking for vegetarian recipes.  I make a sauce with chopped onions, chopped mixed peppers, sliced courgettes, chopped celery, a tin of tomatoes (chopped by me!) and Italian seasoning.  A sort of ratatouille (you could also add sliced aubergines and/or mushrooms).  I serve it with soybean pasta and you could grate some vegetarian cheese over it.


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 11, 2022)

Congratulations. That is really impresive.

My own cholestetol went up too as my HbA1c went doen, but I learned that what you eat and drink in the days before a cholesterol test can affect the results. I had a second test two weeks later, after being ultra careful with cholesterol and saturated fat and the result was way better.


----------



## hazey59 (Sep 11, 2022)

Felinia said:


> You were looking for vegetarian recipes.  I make a sauce with chopped onions, chopped mixed peppers, sliced courgettes, chopped celery, a tin of tomatoes (chopped by me!) and Italian seasoning.  A sort of ratatouille (you could also add sliced aubergines and/or mushrooms).  I serve it with soybean pasta and you could grate some vegetarian cheese over it.


Thank you Felinia.


----------

